# Pet Passports - other jabs apart from Rabies?



## sweetpea1602 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, have been told by vet that apart from the rabies jab and blood tests I need all other vaccinations up to date. But I already have one passport that has lapsed and no one asked me for the other jabs to be uptodate. I rang DEFRA and they said I need to check with Spanish consulate to see if THEY required other jabs. Does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you talking about a dog or a cat here? IIRC, rabies was the only one required to bring my cats into Germany - but there are a couple other shots that are "strongly recommended" by the vets here. The Spanish consulate would be your best source for the latest information.
Cheers,
bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We had to have our dogs micro chipped and the rabies jabs, which then have to be checked six weeks later. That was enough to get the passports. However, the transport agency and airline required the all usual jabs they need in the UK and a certificate of health which had to be done within a week before travelling. I think that was all???! 

That said, when we arrived we were told that apparently they dont need any of that stuff to actually enter Spain, its only needed if you're planning to return to the UK and then the rabies has to have been done at least 6 months prior to returning. 

My vet in the UK had a list of requirements, when and how to travel abroad on their website 

Jo


----------

